# BB visa ACR card



## HIMMY123 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi Everyone

Yesterday went to BI main Office to process my application for A ACR card, My local office cant do it fir a BB visa holder

So the process was as follows

Obtain Queue number very important first step
Submit documents at windiw 37 -38 wait until your number appears on the screen
Documents submitted were 
Letter requesting the ACR card 
Application form
Passport copy
Visa stamp copy

All the above were as per the checklist on the website

However you also need to submit
NSO marraige copy
Copy of spouse passport
Copy also of spouse last entry as well in to the filipines

Once they have oartly encoded your documents you will be instructed to go to the cashier wibdow 12 -14 and pay the required fees , Fee depends on how many months you have already been here

Once you pay the fee you need to return to window 37 38, this causes a slight issue as you now dont have a queue number so just sort of need to join the queue as best you can to get them to finish the encoding process

Once this is completed go to window 43 for id photograph and finger printing

This is were the pricess ends for today after they return to you a collection slip for 2 weeks time

In 2 weeks time return ti collect your ACR card by going to window 4

Dont forget to place all documents in a legal size folder and also have with you a 2 hole punch fastener with you so they can attach everything

The whole process took 2 hours


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Himmy I've notice that the process is getting better did you also need to fill out an online form? I was waiting on my renewal and every single expat that went up to the 2nd floor at the far left end had to perform this function before they could continue it didn't take long though. 

For sure good information on all the copies needed, copy everything legal with your marriage and possibly 2 area's of your passport the main page with your information and then the page with the entry date. When I went in form my renewal I missed that I needed a copy of my old ACR card but actually that was listed on the form but in a different area it's listed as a requirement on the lower dotted lines and tear copy given back to you. It's a real good idea to review and read these forms from top to bottom it makes the time spent at the PBI go a little smoother. 

Don't forget (Many expats are unaware) that once you get that Immigrant card you will need to check in to the PBI or if you live near a PBI Satellite Office from Jan - Feb the fee has been 310 pesos it takes about 10 minutes, the I-Card will have an expired date and if your Satellite Office can't handle the renewal then it's back to the main office in Manila.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

A couple of bits I don't understand is why the variable fee depending on how long you have been there, surely on a BB this shouldn't matter. Also why you need to report when you are on a BB.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Gary D said:


> A couple of bits I don't understand is why the variable fee depending on how long you have been there, surely on a BB this shouldn't matter. Also why you need to report when you are on a BB.


As far as the variable fee that was not explained, would it be less if you only have few months left on your BB. That needs to be clarified. Unless things have changed BB do not report for annual registration.

Chuck


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

While I was on my BB stamp I let my ACR card expire. I did not mess with immigration at all while on the BB stamp - that is one of the best things about the BB stamp. No reporting, no fees, no ECC... nothing. 

I am glad the Iloilo immigration office is much smaller than that. It is just 2 rooms with some desks. No real line, they just remember who came in first. Fast, efficient, and friendly


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Agree the small offices are nice, except they are limited in what can be accomplished in them. See the list of offices and what functions they can perform.

http://www.immigration.gov.ph/images/DirectoryOfTransactions/DOF_2016Jan14.pdf

Chuck


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

Tukaram said:


> While I was on my BB stamp I let my ACR card expire. I did not mess with immigration at all while on the BB stamp - that is one of the best things about the BB stamp. No reporting, no fees, no ECC... nothing.



Agreed as when I tried to renew my ACR-I card, I was told that since I was on a BB stamp, it was not necessary to renew the ACR-I.

As I have said before, marriage has its advantages.

JM101


----------



## HIMMY123 (Feb 24, 2015)

To Clarify

Its your personal choice to apply for an ACR card if on A BB visa, they call it a voluntary submission and is not sort of automatic like a tourist visa extension they did for my son

no idea why they cost varies, my sons cost circa 2k peso when we extended his tourist visa after his first extension my application 2 months further down the line cost circa 4k Immigration is not the place to ask or haggle of the charges 

On A BB visa you do not need to do a yearly registration nor do you need to do this on a tourist visa is my understanding. Only required if on 13 A or similar long standing visa

What ever visa you are on keep it valid even if applying for a different visa


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

We are on BB visa. But to enroll in PhilHealth one has to get the ACR? Anyone on PhilHealth here?
Is ACR easy to get? I understand we do not have to go to BI Intramuros to obtain the ACR? ACR is not required while on BB. Is it worth getting if we intend to apply for 13a after a few months?


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

esv1226 said:


> We are on BB visa. But to enroll in PhilHealth one has to get the ACR? Anyone on PhilHealth here?
> Is ACR easy to get? I understand we do not have to go to BI Intramuros to obtain the ACR? ACR is not required while on BB. Is it worth getting if we intend to apply for 13a after a few months?


Yes you need the ACR to register for PhilHealth. Correct ACR is not required with BB. It is my understanding if you get the ACR now then when you apply for the 13a you would need to get a new ACR for the 13a since they are different categories of ACRs. Below is this years BI list of transactions accomplished by different BI offices.

http://www.immigration.gov.ph/image...2017_Jul/2017Jun22_DirectoryOfTransaction.pdf

Chuck


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Quick link to PBI office's by Map*



esv1226 said:


> We are on BB visa. But to enroll in PhilHealth one has to get the ACR? Anyone on PhilHealth here?
> Is ACR easy to get? I understand we do not have to go to BI Intramuros to obtain the ACR? ACR is not required while on BB. Is it worth getting if we intend to apply for 13a after a few months?


Map with quick links, real easy to find a PBI satellite office, also will provide information on what the individual office can handle.

Directory of Transactions


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

esv1226 said:


> We are on BB visa. But to enroll in PhilHealth one has to get the ACR? Anyone on PhilHealth here?
> Is ACR easy to get? I understand we do not have to go to BI Intramuros to obtain the ACR? ACR is not required while on BB. Is it worth getting if we intend to apply for 13a after a few months?


My Asawa and I both enrolled in PhilHealth somewhat over 2 years ago at no cost as both of us are 'Senior' Citizens. At that time I was on BB status and had no ACR Card as I only got a card when they approved my 13A Probationary in November of 2016.

Fred


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

fmartin_gila said:


> My Asawa and I both enrolled in PhilHealth somewhat over 2 years ago at no cost as both of us are 'Senior' Citizens. At that time I was on BB status and had no ACR Card as I only got a card when they approved my 13A Probationary in November of 2016.
> 
> Fred


I got enrolled in 2014 when we got married and my wife enrolled me with just our marriage certificate, I did not even go to the office. Since 1 Jul 2017 foreigners can no longer be enrolled on the wife's policy. They now must purchase their own policy and can add their Filipino dependents at a cost of 17P php per year or 15K if SRRV member. Not going to argue that some have paid a couple of years in advance at the old rate of 2.4K php a year, that will be determined when they try to use the policy and see if it is valid. As far as being a Senior citizen as a foreigner that appears to not apply to foreigners under the new policy. Wish it did since I am a senior citizen.

Chuck


----------



## pronse (Apr 3, 2009)

The Philhealth change after July/2017 is news to me. But that is what you get when you are on a BB visa. You don't do any immigration thing including following it's news 

My ACR has expired long time ago after I went BB!

Didn't know that Philhealth would require ACR? But I stopped PhilHealth. It's useless!

Would PhilPost ID work instead of ACR when you are on a BB and want to be on Philhealth?


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

pronse said:


> The Philhealth change after July/2017 is news to me. But that is what you get when you are on a BB visa. You don't do any immigration thing including following it's news
> 
> My ACR has expired long time ago after I went BB!
> 
> ...


A PhilPost ID probably will not work, the same as my Phil DL probably will not. People on BB can get an ACR by applying for it. It is the Philippines were rules are not always the rules. 

Chuck


----------

